# Apps on iPod touch and iPad?



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I bought an ipod touch in January, and I just got an ipad today.  When I hooked the ipad up to itunes it automatically downloaded all my apps to the ipad.  If an app has an ipad version and an ipod version will itunes put the ipad one on the ipad automatically, or do I need to do something special?


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

From my experience i







t simply works. I presume the two files are built into one, but I'm not sure. Anyone else know? I'm curious now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There are three types of apps:

1. iPad only
2. iPhone/iPod Touch only
3. Apps that are written for both

If you look at the app descriptions in the iTunes/App store, there will be a little plus sign associated with the apps that are written to work on both, and there will be a statement in the requirements area.

There are a number of apps that you have to pay once for the iPad app and once for the iPod Touch app. iTunes will automatically take care of installing the proper versions on the proper device. IPod Touch apps will install on the iPad, but they will still run in the small screen size.

Mike


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

cmg.sweet said:


> I bought an ipod touch in January, and I just got an ipad today. When I hooked the ipad up to itunes it automatically downloaded all my apps to the ipad. If an app has an ipad version and an ipod version will itunes put the ipad one on the ipad automatically, or do I need to do something special?


Nope, you will need to select which one in your sync menu for that device. I have Plants v Zombies for my iPod touch and then bought the HD version when it came out. I had to go in and unselect the first one so I didnt have them both on there.

When you sync your ipad, under the "summary" tab you will see an option to check a box that says, "sync only checked songs and video". Check that. And then hit the "apps" tab and you will check which apps you want to sync.


----------

